# Miller/Early counties Ga leases.



## Son (Feb 19, 2009)

The economy has trimmed our membership. Several memberships are available.
We have the original club of 1268 acres, membership will be approximately 815.00 per member. Another 674 acres can also be available. Dues on this seperate property will depend on how many members we can get, hoping for EIGHT, at 500.00 each. All properties connect with good access. We have a moderate deer herd, good genetics, and lots of turkeys. Hogs show up from time to time. Just recently got one on trail camera.
If you like to hunt with mobility, you're invited to join the entire 1942 acres. 
Here's a few that made it through last season.

























Just bought the camera in Jan, and it's still on a tree taking pictures.


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties*

I've managed this lease for 21 years, and we've always practiced good management. We have a two acre private camp available with electricity, indoor plumbing toilets, and baths. Running water and plenty of trailer parking. Year round access for those who like to enjoy the woods, scout, and just stay familiar with the property.
Serious inquiries only please. Just PM me if interested.
Thanks
Son









26 pound gobbler, my largest so far.


----------



## 8N-Sam (Feb 19, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties*

Love those ol 8N's, rode a few of them over the years.


----------



## donnym (Feb 20, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Where exactly is this located? I may be interested.

Brian1


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 20, 2009)

Pm sent.


----------



## biobiohunter (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a father, 2 brothers and a couple of close friends that may be really interested in the lease.  Have you taken any nice deer off the lease over the years?  How can I get in contact with you?


----------



## 12pointer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Land*

Enjoyed talking to you earlier tonight son
maybe yall can work something out with me on the 600 acre track just let me know


----------



## Son (Feb 21, 2009)

A club member and I will be on the lease this afternoon, checking cameras, stands, camp and just looking at the turkey sign.

We have approximately 2000 acres overall. It's the majority of swamp, planted pines and hammocks located between , Miller rd and highway 39. The Lucille Griggs Rd and 273 (Cedar Springs highway)
--------------------------------------------------------------
Our club has taken some fine bucks over the years, with body weights up to 225. That's why I'm still here after 21 years. Here's a picture of the last pretty rack I got, not the biggest, but nice. You might say, I killed him right behind camp. Like fishermen, most go as far away from the ramp to hunt. That usually leaves the area around camp pretty quiet.


----------



## Son (Feb 21, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga*

We don't, havn't gotten a boone and Crockett, but we do get some nice bucks for SW Ga. Although I think I saw a 
B and C on there once.
This buck was about 5.5 years old. 





Nothing like the hunting videos you see on TV, you gotta hunt these bucks. They're farm wise, wary and know how to beat ya. Guess that's why we get most of em on Trail cameras...lol

Thanks to those who have responded.  so ya'll keeping me busy with PM's, emails and phone calls. If I missed ya, holler again.


----------



## jlc557 (Feb 21, 2009)

where in early county are u located?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 21, 2009)

How many members are in the club total


----------



## Brooks#1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Is this club close to Bainbridge Ga?  I have a 12 year old that hunts with me, any additional fee for youth hunters?


----------



## Son (Feb 22, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga*

PM's sent, if I missed anybody, get in touch.


----------



## Son (Feb 23, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga*

Latgest count, we only have four vacancies left on the 1268.  Anybody who fills one of those vacancies my also join the other 674.
We've been here 21 years. 






One's I've taken over the years that was not big enough to mount...This is a good example of our genetics.





Couple of my mounts..


----------



## Son (Feb 23, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties*






We get a few that weigh over two hundred. This buck has eleven points an good mass.


----------



## 12pointer (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lease*

Pm sent


----------



## swampstalker (Feb 24, 2009)

Ttt for a great guy


----------



## talisman (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you have openings on the 674 how far out lucille hwy is it


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga*

We're just a hop and skip SE from Lucille Ga.
At the request of our current membership, we're wanting to fill the 674 with 8 members who are also joining the 1268.  We'll see how that goes between now and April the 1st.


----------



## talisman (Feb 26, 2009)

ok well let me know how that goes


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga*

Here's an update on our lease for season 2009-10.

The acreage has changed to 1674 acres. St Regis notified me today, that they have cancelled my lease for the #95 Mayhaw Miller County tract.
Our membership was considering letting it go anyway due to the economy. Having to cut cost etc.. Of the three properties we have, it was the most inaccessable of the three and most costly per acre.

Still offering memberships for the remaining 1674 acres that surround that St Regis property. So now, we're back to the original property we've been hunting for 21 years.
Showed the property today. Here's some turkey pictures I have taken on the property.











And the camera got this guy on the first little food plot on the right on our main road.





I have lots more, but this is a good example of our gobblers


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties, Mayhaw, Lucille area*

This buck was taken right behind the camp. He was tending scrapes when I first saw him. Nine point.


----------



## Son (Mar 1, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga Leases*

Rained all night, stopping just before day. Winds at 20 to 30 mph at 38 degrees, not a good day to be looking a lease over. But when the weather clears in a few days I'll be glad to show it to ya, if interested.


----------



## Son (Mar 1, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga*

Had a few folks call and ask if the deer I picture were taken by me. Yes, and being an ol taxidermist, I have em hanging all over the house. The rope of antlers represents my 21 years on this property. We've never overharvested, actually our club has been very conservative, and management oriented. 
Here's a few of my wallhangers.


----------



## Son (Mar 5, 2009)

Checked he woods and trail camera today. Wets the word for all ponds and drains.
Camera had some does, fox, squirrels, and one six point on it. Moved the camera about one mile to another location to see what's moving around there. Also saw some good turkey sign. Our turkeys are still hanging out in the woods, probably because there's acorns everywhere still. Plenty scratching in pine straw too. Deer are hitting plots and browsing the new buds coming out.


----------



## jheaney (Mar 6, 2009)

Please send phone# or call jeff heaney 321-303-9223. I am intrested in lease.


----------



## Son (Mar 7, 2009)

*Miller Early counties leases*

Pm'ed ya..


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

Down with flu like symptoms. Wont be on the cell until this is over. Bear with me, leave a PM  and I'll get back to ya when I get to feeling better.
Thanks


----------



## stealthman52 (Mar 9, 2009)

you might need a shot of that good tasting thera flu medicine,or old glory?


----------



## Son (Mar 10, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

I think I have turkey fever. Hope to clear it up on the 21st.


----------



## Son (Mar 12, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

Better from the flu, I checked the property this afternoon. My new camera spot seems to be a doe spot. I'll probably move it this weekend. Walked two blocks, no sheds yet. Had turkeys answer me at three different areas. They were coming, so I shutup and moved on. Looking good when a box call can get em fired up in mid afternoon. Found a couple deer trails tore up with fresh sign. Didn't take time to see where they were going or coming from, but something sure has em moving thru there.
Still have a few vacancies......

one of the does


----------



## biobiohunter (Mar 13, 2009)

Sonny

My dad and I are interested in looking at the property. What is a good time to set up a time to come up and look at it with you?


----------



## Son (Mar 13, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

PM'ed Ya. On my way up now to look around.


----------



## jheaney (Mar 15, 2009)

Son, I will be up on my property the week of 3/22 - 3/26. Lets get together and look at the property.  Thanks


----------



## Son (Mar 16, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

That'll be good JH, give me a call on the cell. I might be able to show you a picture of a turkey...I'm after one unusual colored gobbler. Too bad his gobble wont give him away...lol  Probably have to pass on several before he shows up.  I know where I last saw him, but that don't mean much the way our turkeys move around. I rod thru the woods yesterday, and saw deer up feeding at 3 PM. Dogwoods blooming, it don't get no better.


----------



## Son (Mar 16, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

Our club has dropped one property. Retaining two of which will total to about 1600 acres. Because of this change the remaining members have decided it best we include the remaining two adjoining properties as one lease. When all considered, it makes the most sense and will allow people to spread out better. Thanks for your understanding.
I have several folks looking the properties over this weekend. Will post how many vacanices are left after they look.
I'm shooting for having dues in the bank by April the 15th, to assure we are not late in paying the lease. Resulting in another 500 dollars for being late.
Son


----------



## Son (Mar 17, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

For you turkey hunters that are interested. I went this morning. They didn't gobble, but I found em anyway. Saw a nice gobbler and one hen. Also found fresh tracks made after the rain. Talking to another turkey hunter who hunts a couple miles away, said he hadn't heard a turkey in almost two weeks, but they're there he said. Lots of deer were on the  move this morning, saw about ten or so.


----------



## Son (Mar 19, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

Checked the lease today. Lots of gobbler sign, and some new picts on the trail camera. This little guy is still hanging onto his headgear.





One picture shows his nose in the lense..


----------



## Son (Mar 22, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

Need some new members to help me with these turkeys. They're making a fool out of me so far this Spring. I think some of our hens are nesting already. I think a big ol doe blew my cover this morning. A gobbler flew down behind me, but wouldn't talk or come..


----------



## Son (Mar 24, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

Signed up two new members yesterday, five left open. And three of those may be taken soon. Don't procrastronate,, two reasons. You don't to be left out, and I have to pay the lease by the last week of May.
If we don't have the number of member by then, we might just divy up and go with what we have.
Called up 8 gobblers in the last two days. Took one and missed one. Saw ten deer yesterday. I'm beginning to like this chair blind.


----------



## Son (Mar 25, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

Added another member just a few minutes ago. We're looking better. Also getting pictures of bucks who still have their antlers...here's one of em.


----------



## Son (Mar 28, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

Got caught in a bad thunderstorm hunting turkeys yesterday morning. But, before the rain, had four gobblers and five hens come by. No long beards though. Setup in the dark, and had one gobbling in the tree right over me. Talk about picking the right spot? Not an accident, I've been scouting em out.

Still need four members...


----------



## Son (Mar 30, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

Got my second gobbler this morning, even though a coyote was after him for a spell. Four openings left.


----------



## jlc557 (Mar 31, 2009)

*turkey*

How big was the gobbler?


----------



## Son (Mar 31, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

Biggest that's showed up where I was hunting was 7 inch beards. Took this one, and am moving to another area where I hear some gobbling. Gotta be a long beard looking for me. This bird sure did some gobbling and strutting. Even had a coyote run him off once. Called him back 45 minutes later. I've left most of the lease for the other guys so far. Going to have to give em some company as I search for a really big one for my third bird.


----------



## Son (Mar 31, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

We still need four members. Times running out, the bill's coming due soon and I don't see a bailout coming my way.
Want to join a good group, and a good lease. This is the place. The other guys are seeing gobblers, but they havn't got one close enough yet.


----------



## Son (Apr 1, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

We're close to Blakely Ga, Colquitt, Bainbridge and Donalsonville Georgia. Actually located right between Mayhaw and Lucille Ga. 1674 acres of prime planted pine woods with lots of cypress sloughs, mayhaw ponds, live oaks, water oaks and gallberry thickets. Excellent deer and turkey woods. Most roads are accessable by 2 wheel drive vehicles. 2 acre private camp with electricity, water, two showers and trailer parking, right outside the gate.
Looking for four more members. Our lease has to be paid by the last week of April. This is a nonprofit club, we just collect enough to pay the bills. Come join us and enjoy the comradery and hunting.
This buck is still here. He's going to be bigger this season


----------



## buck2shoot (Apr 3, 2009)

Very interested in speaking with you can you give me a call at 407-948-7863 Thanks Brian


----------



## Son (Apr 9, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Well, have to bump this back to the top. As luck would have it, one fellow has changed his mind at the last minute, just when the lease is due. Says he's got schools during the next hunting season and wont have time to hunt.
That puts us back to three vacancies. 
1674 acres, pines, hardwoods, swamps and a creek running through the place. Private property 2 acre camp with water, electricity, two bathrooms. Plenty of trailer parking. Dues are reasonable, just enough to pay the lease is all we collect. We all share camp cost, last year it was 75 each, might be a little more this year.
Our bucks are just now dropping their antlers. Getting plenty pictures of bucks in bachelor groups now.


----------



## Son (Apr 10, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease, SW Ga*

We're still looking for a few good members...

Our lease money is due the last week of this month.  Join us, you wont be sorry.


----------



## Son (Apr 12, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga Lease*

Three openings, don't think they will last long. I'm seeing more deer sign than I've seen in several years. Saw nine deer this morning while turkey hunting. One gobbler who wouldn't respond, one hen and two coons. Great morning.


----------



## cmk07c (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the dues (w/ out camp cost), I thought I saw 500? is that the case?


----------



## Son (Apr 13, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga*

The 500 you saw changed as the property was reconfigured. We now have approx 1674 acres without St Regis.
Everybody shares a camp cost in this club. It's necessary to have a central club meeting place for the pin your location map etc..


----------



## Son (Apr 14, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga lease*

One step foreward, two steps back. That's the way it seems to be going. We lost another member due to job loss. Puts us back to three vacancies. If you want to be part of a good club, PM me.


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease SW Ga*

Checked the lease today. Mosquitos hatching out in the billions. Water continues to stand where I've not seen it before, even when we had the last two floods, 94 and 98. Bet it'll all be gone by Deer season. Still  looking for three good members.


----------



## florida boy (Apr 16, 2009)

what did yall decided on the dues for each member ?


----------



## Son (Apr 16, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease SW Ga*

850.00 per member for 1674 acres with year round access to hunting and the outdoors.
We also have a private camp with electricity, two baths and trailer parking. That's where we cook, meet, share tall tales, and pin a map. Camp is just outside the gate. We all share camp cost. I rent it from an individual. Last year camp cost was 75 each. This year, it will be a little more.


----------



## Son (Apr 16, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW GA lease*

Whoops... I miscounted. We need four more members. Need some help thinning the bucks. According to the trail cameras, we have plenty of em that made it thru the 2008 season.


----------



## Son (Apr 18, 2009)

*Miller/EArly counties lease SW Ga, 1674 acres*

Boy, you don't stay on top long on this thread.






I took this buck the next season, he put on lots of mass, much better than you see here.

Had four but,
We're back to three vacancies...


----------



## Son (Apr 20, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease 674 acres*

A fellow club member and I were discussing an ol buck I've been seeing on the property for over three years. I've named him G-2, because all you get to see as he runs into the thick is those wide beams and long G-2's. We've seen him off season, got him on camera, but so far he's beat us.
We have three openings, join us and see if you can outsmart this buck. I'll even tell you where his favorite places are. We also have a very large boar hog, we get him on camera, and see him off season. Nobody's seen him while hunting. Is he smart or just lucky?


----------



## Mark K (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm interested. What does a family cost - (Me, wife, and 1 child that hunts (12) and one that watches for now(10). Where exactly are you located - I'm in Sylvester.


----------



## Son (Apr 20, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease, SW Ga*

PM'ed ya.
Our club allows wife and children thru grades 12 to hunt free. They have to hunt same block as the member to keep from tying up too much of the lease from paying memberships.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 21, 2009)

Son...good luck in finding members. 

As for others who might be interested I will say from my couple of seasons there it is a great piece of woods. Majority of it is huntable if you know where to look. Don't let some of the thick areas scare you off. You might not see a ton of deer but there is some good ones in there. If I didn't have a lease within a mile of my house I would still be there trying to outsmart them deer.

The bucks are crafty, cagey, and smart but with determination and patience you can possibly walk out with a 130-40 class buck.

Good group of folks hunt there and the property and camp is set up well.


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Thanks SR, and wish you were still hunting with us. Those you were after are bigger now...

We have three openings at present with one fellow considering.

Here's one of my homes away from home. An ol fellow can sure take some good naps in one of these. And kill a nice buck or two between naps.


----------



## florida boy (Apr 22, 2009)

what is the nearest town ?


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties Ga Lease*

The lease is in part, in both counties. Adjoins to make up 674 acres. 
Location: Halfway between Blakely and Donalsonville Ga. Nearest map identity location is Mayhaw Ga. To narrow it down, between Mayhaw and Lucille Ga.
Between highways, Miller Rd and highway 39 on the west. On the north by Warren rd, and on the south by farm fields that go to the Cedar Springs rd.
Google Earth shows pictures taken in 2005, pretty close to what it looks like now.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 22, 2009)

Son said:


> Thanks SR, and wish you were still hunting with us. Those you were after are bigger now...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well if they jack up my lease price then I might be joining you all again. I won't know for awhile since it is all under one landowner and he just tells us whenever he feels like it.
> ...


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga Leases*

There's always room for a good member. Stay in touch.


----------



## Son (Apr 23, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

A question I've gotten from several lately asking about our deer limit.
We go by the state buck regulations.

And suggest two does per member, three at most.

A member who has a wife and children hunting? We suggest that the group only take the members quota.
And that the family members all hunt the same block to keep from reserving too much of the lease.

It's only fair that a member and dependants take only what a paying member can take.

Hunting the same block is also a good rule, especially on weekends and holidays when the lease gets the most member activity.

Our club is intended for member to enjoy themselves. We don't have a bunch of rules, nor penalties for not showing up for a work day etc.. No penalties for shooting the wrong buck or for mistaking a button buck for a doe.

We do invite all members to help with the work when possible, when they're up, not asking em to make special trips. Join us and hear all the stories some of these folks have to tell.  Some of em got away last year, but you have to pull those stories out of em.


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease.*

We still have three vacancies. Come see all the deer sign and you'll want to join. 1674 acres with a 2 acre private camp.


----------



## Son (Apr 28, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Still looking for three good members.

Already renewed the lease on the largest tract of land. Just three more members to have enough to renew the other, smaller tract. Then all we need do, is wait for deer season.
Did some driving around the area the other day. Looks like timber thinning in areas west of us have run some of their deer over on our lease. At anyrate, we sure have the deer now, more than during last season.


----------



## Son (May 1, 2009)

*Miller/Early Counties SW Ga lease..*

1674 acres, private camp, lots of deer sign and a decent turkey population. Smart ol gobblers. We need three more to pay the bill this year. Join us, and enjoy the hunting with a good club.


----------



## Son (May 5, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Went turkey hunting, called up a hen at three different spots, but no gobblers committed. Saw a nice buck with antlers starting to grow. I enjoyed the hunt and didn't have to clean a turkey...
Three openings available...850 to hunt the entire place. No reserved areas, first come pin in maps is what we've used since nineteen seventy five, and it works great.


----------



## talisman (May 5, 2009)

came up and hunted last thursday morning heard two gobbler didnt get either one probably because they choked on mosquitos they are terrible


----------



## Son (May 5, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW GA lease*

Checked the roads this evening. Saw where a gobbler has been harassing a hen on our main grade road. Didn't stay, it started raining.

We still have openings for folks wanting to be a member. I really need help with these smart ol gobblers and bucks.

Bucks like this one I got behind camp


----------



## scanda (May 5, 2009)

Just pm'd you, hope to see you Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## bucksrus67 (May 6, 2009)

I'm interested if you still have room  live in tallahassee


----------



## Son (May 10, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW GA lease*

We're still showing the property on weekends. Three to look yet, if they don't sign up. I will let ya'll know.


----------



## Son (May 15, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW GA Lease*

Showing our hunt club property tomorrow (SAT May 16th) to a couple of fellows. Interested? PM me and join us for the tour.
We have a diverse property. Cyress Ponds, Creek, Cypress drains, Mayhaw Ponds, Hammocks and lots of oaks. Most of the property has good roads, and a couple require 4 x 4. I've been here for 23 years, wouldn't have lasted that long if it wasn't a good hunting property.


----------



## RReynolds74 (May 15, 2009)

*RReynolds74*

Greetings, just checking to see if you still may have some opening.  I'm from worth county and lost our lease.  Thanks in Advance!!!!!!


----------



## Son (May 15, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease*

Pm'ed ya...

Hate to hear of anybody losing their lease, but it's happening to lots of folks this year.  We managed to hang on last year because a couple of us financed to pay in time, then collected most of it back later. Still went in the hole. This year, I've financed to pay our lease in time. Now, I'm hoping not to go in the hole again. All we can hope is, the economy gets better before next year. We can't keep going at this pace. Time will tell..


----------



## Son (May 17, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW GA lease*

Our lease is all woods except for one 20 acre field. It's been raining again, and we've found out, the afternoons aren't a good time to look the property over. You get wet, and all the tracks are washed out. And did I mention the mosquito's? Glad they weren't around during deer season.


----------



## Son (May 19, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Just bumping, it doesn't take long to get lost in this thread,.

Three openings remain.


----------



## Son (May 24, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Not far from Mayhaw, lucille, or Blakely Ga. Other close towns are Donalsonville and Colquitt Ga.
Trail cameras show we have a good buck population coming on for next season... And with all the rain we're having, they'll be in good shape with all the browse it's making.

Hey ya'll, we still have two openings..


----------



## Son (May 26, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties lease, SW Ga.*

We're still here, two openings remain.
850.00 per membership, 1674 acres of woods, not fields.
Great group of hunters and a private camp at the gate.


----------



## Son (May 27, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW GA lease*

Had a call today, a fellow says someone he knows will take one of the vacancies.
Will confirm when and if he joins.

One left....


----------



## DENGLAND (May 29, 2009)

*Early club:*

How many members total?
Thanks, David


----------



## Son (May 29, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga*

We need 16 to pay the bill. Sounds like a lot, but we have ab out five to six members who hardly ever hunt.


----------



## Son (May 31, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga hunt club*

Time is getting short, we will be hunting without ya, if you don't join.


----------



## Son (Jun 3, 2009)

*Miller/Early counties SW Ga lease*

Bumping to see if I can stay on top longer than ten minutes..  

Less than four months, and archery season opens.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 3, 2010)

*early county*

Are y'all full?


----------



## nickthetrader (Oct 8, 2010)

let me know if you have opening for next year keep me in mind i am in a club  know but looking for something closer 352-637-4531 nick falabella


----------

